# Operazione Valchiria...



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Un thriller-storico girato davvero molto bene, assolutamente fedele ai fatti, che molte persone ignorano completamente... con un grande Tom Cruise.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un thriller-storico girato davvero molto bene, assolutamente fedele ai fatti, che molte persone ignorano completamente... con un grande Tom Cruise.


grazie molti
prendiamo nota


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un thriller-storico girato davvero molto bene, assolutamente fedele ai fatti, che molte persone ignorano completamente... con un grande Tom Cruise.


Lo volevo andare a vedere.

Odio Tom Cruise ma certe volte mi sorprende


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

anche a me lui non piace, lo trovo odioso.
però in lupi e agnelli era veramente bravo!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

titolo accattivante..e se ce lo dice MM poi...

prendo nota.

Lettri, anche a me Cruise non  piace ...ma come attore è pravo...sorprende..è vero...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche a me lui non piace, lo trovo odioso.
> però in lupi e agnelli era veramente bravo!!



si vede proprio che come attore questo ci piglia...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

buon giorno animalesse


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon giorno animalesse


E agli animali il buongiorno non lo dai?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anche a me Cruise non piace troppo, ma soprattutto per i ruoli che di solito interpreta. In realtà è un ottimo attore, e in questo film lo dimostra pienamente. Nel ruolo del conte Von Stauffemberg è perfetto. Recitazione asciutta, di grande livello. 
La cosa incredibile è la tensione che il film riesce a creare, nonostante il finale ben noto.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E agli animali il buongiorno non lo dai?


bello animalo topolo, buon giorno.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me Cruise non piace troppo, ma soprattutto per i ruoli che di solito interpreta. In realtà è un ottimo attore, e in questo film lo dimostra pienamente. Nel ruolo del conte Von Stauffemberg è perfetto. Recitazione asciutta, di grande livello.
> La cosa incredibile è la tensione che il film riesce a creare, nonostante il finale ben noto.


miii..non vedo l'ora...


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bello animalo topolo, buon giorno.


non fare la smorfiosetta  eh??


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> miii..non vedo l'ora...


 Vedrai che ti piace, micia!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non fare la smorfiosetta  eh??



guarda che ti tiro giu' le mutande davanti a tutti e ti sculaccio, bega.

io nonfaccio la smorfiosa, Lo sono!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me Cruise non piace troppo, ma soprattutto per i ruoli che di solito interpreta. In realtà è un ottimo attore, e in questo film lo dimostra pienamente. Nel ruolo del conte Von Stauffemberg è perfetto. Recitazione asciutta, di grande livello.
> La cosa incredibile è la tensione che il film riesce a creare, *nonostante il finale ben noto*.


La speranza non è ancora morta. Buon segno


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che ti tiro giu' le mutande davanti a tutti e ti sculaccio, bega.


mutande?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Smettetela di svaccarmi il post...


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Smettetela di svaccarmi il post...
















sai che ho da vedere fargo ma ho perso il comando del dvd?
minchia..son due gg che lo cerco ma è sparito.
a casa mia c'è il fantasma formaggino


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che ho da vedere fargo ma ho perso il comando del dvd?
> minchia..son due gg che lo cerco ma è sparito.
> a casa mia c'è il fantasma formaggino


 Ma scusa... farlo partire direttamente col tastino del lettore no, eh?


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma scusa... farlo partire direttamente col tastino del lettore no, eh?


ma se si accende sul menù!!!
come cazzo seleziono la lingua??


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se si accende sul menù!!!
> come cazzo seleziono la lingua??


Sul frontale del lettore, normalmente dovrebbero esserci anche i tasti per spostarsi...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sul frontale del lettore, normalmente dovrebbero esserci anche i tasti per spostarsi...


gliel'ho detto anch'io ma è encefalitica


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gliel'ho detto anch'io ma è encefalitica


mah....domani guarderò.
mah.....


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

*Allora....*



Asudem ha detto:


> gliel'ho detto anch'io ma è encefalitica


 ...elettrencefalogramma bipolare....


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

tom cruise non indossa bene i panni dell'amante appassionato ma nel ruolo del colonnello Claus von Stauffenberg è credibile .


----------



## Iris (11 Febbraio 2009)

Concordo. E' un bel film, con una buona ricostruzione storica.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gliel'ho detto anch'io ma è encefalitica


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mutande?


dimenticavo...te le dimentichi sempre di indossare..


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un thriller-storico girato davvero molto bene, assolutamente fedele ai fatti, che molte persone ignorano completamente... con un grande Tom Cruise.


 si, ma che palle sapere già come va a finire....


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo volevo andare a vedere.
> 
> Odio Tom Cruise ma certe volte mi sorprende


manco certe volte....


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> si, ma che palle sapere già come va a finire....


 Anche io lo pensavo... invece merita lo stesso.


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io lo pensavo... invece merita lo stesso.


 Boh, non è un film che sceglierei di andare a vedere...


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> Boh, non è un film che sceglierei di andare a vedere...


 Insegna una cosa importante. Ma come ogni film, non è un film che può piacere a tutti. Io ad esempio, non andrei mai a vedere i film natalizi di De Sica.


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insegna una cosa importante. Ma come ogni film, non è un film che può piacere a tutti. Io ad esempio, non andrei mai a vedere i film natalizi di De Sica.


 ad occhio e croce qualcosa che so già?
nemmeno io mi sono mai mosso da casa per vedere un film natalizio di De Sica.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un thriller-storico girato davvero molto bene, assolutamente fedele ai fatti, che molte persone ignorano completamente... con un grande Tom Cruise.


rigira il coltello nella piaga.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> rigira il coltello nella piaga.


Uffa perché Topolinia è lontana da Nebbiopoli?


----------



## Rebecca (14 Febbraio 2009)

perchè qui è NEVopoli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> perchè qui è NEVopoli


 Oggi non c'era nebbia: cielo azzurro e limpido che sembrava di avere le prealpi a un passo


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oggi non c'era nebbia: cielo azzurro e limpido che sembrava di avere le prealpi a un passo


sì, è strepitoso!!!
bellissimo e freddo- Sembra di essere in montagna


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, è strepitoso!!!
> bellissimo e freddo- Sembra di essere in montagna


quindi dici che se esco potrei aspettarmi una slavina? interessante....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> quindi dici che se esco potrei aspettarmi una slavina? interessante....


prova !! vedrai che esperienza!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> prova !! vedrai che esperienza!!


 ci sto pensando....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> ci sto pensando....


se passi dalle mie parti avvisa che faccio preparare una slavina di tutto rispetto


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se passi dalle mie parti avvisa che faccio preparare una slavina di tutto rispetto


da te mi aspetto almeno una valanga a questo punto...non vuopi impegnarti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> da te mi aspetto almeno una valanga a questo punto...non vuopi impegnarti...


 Beh la neve la vedo dalla finestra...


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh la neve la vedo dalla finestra...


 ieri vedevo anche io le prealpi dalla finestra dove lavoro e mi veniva voglia di buttarmici fuori...


----------

